# Ok. WHAT is going on???



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I was doing really well. I had settled into a pattern where I was having 1 or 2 good days in a row, about every 5 days. Even on the "bad" days, they weren't that bad. Then suddenly I'm having a really hard time and I can't seem to pull out of it. The disoriented feelings are back and really bad. Like feeling like I don't know where I am. The klonopin isn't even touching it anymore. I just can't seem to figure out what is different. I really do make an effort to try to do stuff despite this feeling but every time I try to do housework or get ready to go somewhere, I get so incredibly disoriented that I have to just lay in bed and watch tv. I just wish I could figure out what is triggering this, so that I could make it go away.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Try to think back on anything. Food that you ate or something you may have been thinking about. Some sort of stressor. lack of sleep?

Thats all I can really do myself.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

So sorry I have a lot of ups and downs too.

Maybe try to increase your serotonin levels? It always it worse if I am laying around bored. Look here: http://www.marksdailyapple.com/serotonin-boosters/


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

All I can say is that I can relate a lot. Everytime Im feeling better I get in a big crisis that lasts very long.. Its horrible because I think like 'oh I might be recovering!' , and after that I feel worse than ever and I think theres no chance of recovering


----------



## reason (Jul 12, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I was doing really well. I had settled into a pattern where I was having 1 or 2 good days in a row, about every 5 days. Even on the "bad" days, they weren't that bad. Then suddenly I'm having a really hard time and I can't seem to pull out of it. The disoriented feelings are back and really bad. Like feeling like I don't know where I am. The klonopin isn't even touching it anymore. I just can't seem to figure out what is different. I really do make an effort to try to do stuff despite this feeling but every time I try to do housework or get ready to go somewhere, I get so incredibly disoriented that I have to just lay in bed and watch tv. I just wish I could figure out what is triggering this, so that I could make it go away.


maaaaannn i can relate bro


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Well, I can think of two things that might be causing this. First, I have to go to court in a week to finalize my divorce. Second, I started taking suppliments again after having stopped for a long time. I'm taking sub b complex, fish oil, vitamin d, and calcium. Maybe those are just stimulating my neurotransmitters?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

aside from the supplements, what meds are you on and how much daily?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Tommygunz said:


> aside from the supplements, what meds are you on and how much daily?


Just klonopin. I'm taking an insanely small amount. 1/8th of a mg in the morning and 1/4th at night. Some days I add another 1/16th of a mg mid day if I'm having a hard time. I think that's more placebo effect than anything else though.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Well, I can think of two things that might be causing this. First, I have to go to court in a week to finalize my divorce. Second, I started taking suppliments again after having stopped for a long time. I'm taking sub b complex, fish oil, vitamin d, and calcium. Maybe those are just stimulating my neurotransmitters?


Weird, I just started taking a lot of supplements and am going on a diet because I have allergies to wheat, dairy, and sugar. You would think I would be feeling better but lately I've been feeling worse. I remember before I stopped eating wheat, dairy, and sugar for 3 months. During that 3 months was when I tried to kill myself.... very strange indeed.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Weird, I just started taking a lot of supplements and am going on a diet because I have allergies to wheat, dairy, and sugar. You would think I would be feeling better but lately I've been feeling worse. I remember before I stopped eating wheat, dairy, and sugar for 3 months. During that 3 months was when I tried to kill myself.... very strange indeed.


Probably opiate withdrawal from gluten, casein (dairy) and sugar. The ol' "it'll get worse before it gets better".

Read more about it here:
http://www.adderworld.com/blog1/2008/08/07/milk-and-gluten-withdrawal/
http://www.greatplainslaboratory.com/home/eng/peptide.asp



> The peptides from gluten and casein are important because they react with opiate receptors in the brain, *thus mimicking the effects of opiate drugs like heroin and morphine*. These compounds have been shown to react with areas of the brain such as the temporal lobes, which are involved in speech and auditory integration.
> 
> Children with autism frequently seem addicted to wheat and dairy products. Presumably, people with Autism and schizophrenia incompletely digest wheat and dairy products. These incompletely digested peptides are then absorbed into the body and bind to opiate receptors, altering behavior and other physiological reactions.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I hate to be a whiner but it hit a massive low today. I had sleep paralysis again this morning (I was sleeping with my eyes open, aware that I was sleep with my eyes open but was unable to move) and I woke up and couldn't tell I was awake. This is exactly what happened the first time I got dp. I was having the same kind of sleep paralysis and woke up and couldn't tell if I was awake.

Today I was in tears by 10:30 am. I went back to sleep at 2, hoping that a nap would make me feel better. I woke up and felt exactly the same as I did this morning. Staring at the wall, telling myself that I was awake because I still felt asleep. I don't feel much more "awake" now.

WHY IS THIS HAPPENING????? I was doing so well. I just don't understand it.


----------

